# Programa para Calculo de Fuentes con LM317



## HADES (Sep 11, 2010)

Este es un programa para el calculo de los valores de las resistencias de control de una fuente de alimentación con el LM317, en función del voltaje de salida que necesitemos. Ademas tenemos una opción para ver los diferentes encapsulados del LM317 (TO-220, TO-252, TO-263, SOT-223 y LLP).

Bueno espero le pueda ser util a mas de uno saludos!!!jejeje


----------



## julian403 (Dic 21, 2013)

LA ecuación del Lm317t que relaciona la tensión de salida es: 

Vout = 1.25 V (1 - ( R2/R1 ) )   (1)

Yo lo había calculado y no me daba hasta que me fijé y ahí si pude hacerlo. Pero si es un divisor de tensión, la tensión de salida sería: 

1.25 V = (Vout R2) /( R2 + R1 ) 

De manera que quedaría

Vout = 1.25 V (1 - ( R1/R2 ) )    (2)

No sé entonces de donde sale (1)


----------



## chclau (Dic 21, 2013)

El 317 funciona de tal modo que fuerza siempre 1.25V entre Vout y Vadj, de ahi viene la formula


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 21, 2013)

Y despreciando la corriente que entrega el terminal de ajuste que es cercana a los 100uA, para eso hay que usar los valores de resistencias relativamente bajos, para que la corriente que aporte esos 1,25V sea mucho mayor.

Sería así:

[LATEX]V_{out-ajuste}=1,25v[/LATEX]

[LATEX]I_{out-ajuste}=\frac{V_{out-ajuste}}{R_{1}}=\frac{1,25v}{R_{1}}[/LATEX]

Despreciando Iajuste:

[LATEX]V_{out}=V_{out-ajuste}+R_{2}.I_{out-ajuste}=1,25v+1,25v.\frac{R_{2}}{R_{1}}=1,25v. \left( 1+\frac{R_{2}}{R_{1}} \right) [/LATEX]

Si tenés en cuenta Iajuste:

[LATEX]V_{out}= 1,25v \left( 1+\frac{R_{2}}{R_{1}} \right)+ I_{ajuste}.R_{2}[/LATEX]


----------



## miguelus (Dic 21, 2013)

julian403 dijo...



> Vout = 1.25 V (1 - ( R2/R1 ) )



En primer lugar la fomula correcta sería...

Vout = 1.25 V (*1 + *( R2/R1 ) ) ... *1+* y no *1-*

Matemáticamente es lo mismo....

Vout = 1.25 V (1 + ( R2/R1 ) )  que

Vout = 1.25 V ( (R1+R2)/R1 ) )

Haz la prueba con varios valores para R1 y R2

Sal U


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 21, 2013)

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/duda-funcionamiento-circuito-lm317-96572/#post791742
Lee todo el tema.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

